# Kodi's Weekend Haul



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We had two AKC trials this weekend, Rally on Sat and Obedience on Sun. On Sat, Kodi won his Rally Excellent with a score of 95 and was third in his Advanced class with a 97. The double Q gave us our second RAE leg!

Then today, we had our third try in the AKC Obedience ring in Beginner Novice. He won the class with a score of 190 1/2 for his third leg, and his title!

Here's the tired boy showing off his stash. He told me to tell you that the toys are the best part!:biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Way to go Kodi!! Congrats!! Enjoy your new toys after a nice long nap!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! I love the picture


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yay to Kodi! (And Karen). He does look very proud of himself!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That's fantastic I would stick to that sport. Conformation is just a walk around a ring with a bunch of grooming. Takes so much more discipline and training to do what your doing. You guys are great!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

way to go team K


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Whoo Hoo, Kodi and Karen! Congratulations!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats!! Love the picture!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations Kodi. Great job.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

So funny how he knows they are "special" toys, as I think you mentioned in another post. He looks so proud of himself, as he should be. Good work, Kodi and Karen!
-- Eileen


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

All the members of his family are very impressed and proud of him (and you), as are our guests!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, gee, thanks, Tom!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations team Black and White!!!!
So proud of both of you!!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

congratulations! and really extra impressive given the last 2 weeks have been filled with the chaos of the holidays!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Yippee - big congrats!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kodi you are such a little over achiever!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's great news guys. I think you're going to have to add a trophy room to your house for Kodi or move to a bigger house, Karen. He's filling your place up. Congratulations again. You're both very devoted to each other and it's paying off big time. What a team!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Kodi and Karen!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations to our little star Kodi, but not at all unexpected. Love the photo. The little man deserves a rest surrounded by his well earned take.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow! That's terrific!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, I am so happy for you both!!! It is so great that you are showing your path as you achive different levels of success. I see people get so upset with their dogs but they have not given them a good foundation, every dog is different but Kodi is your first dog and you have not missed a step. Congrats! Of course he likes the toys best, it's a parternership after all, he gets the toys, you get the ribbons.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> That's great news guys. I think you're going to have to add a trophy room to your house for Kodi or move to a bigger house, Karen. He's filling your place up. Congratulations again. You're both very devoted to each other and it's paying off big time. What a team!


Ha! His ribbons will end up with my horse ribbons... in trash bags (not to throw out, but to keep) in the basement! I just love working with animals. The ribbons are fun, but I'd do it if they didn't hand out anything. (Kodi says he'd rather work for toys and goodies, thank-you-very-much!:biggrin1


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Congratulations to our little star Kodi, but not at all unexpected. Love the photo. The little man deserves a rest surrounded by his well earned take.


Thanks, Geri! He did crash last night, but was ready to rumble in class this afternoon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen, I am so happy for you both!!! It is so great that you are showing your path as you achive different levels of success. I see people get so upset with their dogs but they have not given them a good foundation, every dog is different but Kodi is your first dog and you have not missed a step. Congrats! Of course he likes the toys best, it's a parternership after all, he gets the toys, you get the ribbons.


Thanks, Robbie. The funny thing is, he is really fantastic IN SPITE of me, in some ways. I know there are things I'd do differently with my next dog, but I couldn't possibly have a more patient teacher than this little guy!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Terrific Kodi, and Karen! Your hard work pays off!


----------

